# chargement de videos trés long



## THIB3454 (14 Avril 2009)

Bonjour a tous je possède un macbook sous tiger 10.4.11 depuis 2ans et depuis quelques temps il y a un trés long delai d'attente pour charger et ensuite regarder les vidéos (daily motion ou youtube) pourtant j'ai une connexion adsl merci de vos reponses  
P.S j'ai deja chercher sur internet et le forum


----------



## pascalformac (14 Avril 2009)

bienvenue

et quel entretien du mac?

tu vides les caches de navigateur de temps en temps?


----------



## bompi (14 Avril 2009)

C'est sans doute un problème de connexion (pare-feu, DNS ...)
Je déplace donc côté Internet&Réseaux.


----------



## THIB3454 (14 Avril 2009)

oui c'est ce que je me suis dis j'ai vidé le cache,effacer les cookies effacer tout l'historique et j'ai effacer des applications innutiles mais toujours rien  ce que je trouve bizarre c'est que avant tout aller tres bien les videos se chargés tres vite meme les videos en HD

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h37 ----------




bompi a dit:


> C'est sans doute un problème de connexion (pare-feu, DNS ...)
> Je déplace donc côté Internet&Réseaux.



d'accord a un probleme de connexion cela viendrais de quoi ?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Avril 2009)

dns foireux
wifi

c'est largement abordé
( voir les fils dédiés , surtout ceux concernant ton fai)


----------



## THIB3454 (14 Avril 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> dns foireux
> wifi
> 
> c'est largement abordé
> ( voir les fils dédiés , surtout ceux concernant ton fai)



merci maintenant je sais d'ou est ce que sa viens mais comment je fais pour le reparer ? je suis allé voir dans preferences systemes = internet reseau = configuration (airport) = je vois pas dns quelque part


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

THIB3454 a dit:


> Bonjour a tous je possède un macbook sous tiger 10.4.11 depuis 2ans et depuis quelques temps il y a un trés long delai d'attente pour charger et ensuite regarder les vidéos (daily motion ou youtube) pourtant j'ai une connexion adsl merci de vos reponses
> P.S j'ai deja chercher sur internet et le forum



Sur Youtube c'est normal mais pas sous Dailymotion ...

Tu as quoi comme FAI et vitesse ?


----------



## THIB3454 (14 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sur Youtube c'est normal mais pas sous Dailymotion ...
> 
> Tu as quoi comme FAI et vitesse ?



mon FAI c'est sfr et ma vitesse de connexion je peut la voir ou (je sais je m'y connais pas trop ):rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h48 ----------

ah oui une autre question les cookies il vaut mieux que je les efface ou pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

Tu peux toujours essayer.

Pour la vitesse normalement tu dois la connaître ...

Fais un petit Speedtest.


----------



## THIB3454 (14 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu peux toujours essayer.
> 
> Pour la vitesse normalement tu dois la connaître ...
> 
> Fais un petit Speedtest.





 voila le resultat


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

Tu dois avoir un soucis avec ton FAI, contacte-les.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Avril 2009)

ou airport
ou les dns
ou les fichiers de configuration reseau
ou
parefeu
ou navigateur

--
qu'est ce que ca donne en ethernet direct?
avec d'autres navigateurs?


----------



## THIB3454 (14 Avril 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> ou airport
> ou les dns
> ou les fichiers de configuration reseau
> ou
> ...



avec opera c'est pareil ; l'airport va tres bien  sa peut etre les dns car lorsque que je tape dans la barre d'adresse un code que j'avais trouvé sa m'envoyer sur google donc les dns comment on les repare et je vais contacter sfr


----------



## THIB3454 (15 Avril 2009)

salut a tous je me suis dit que le chargement extremement long des videos pourait venir de la carte graphique peut etre non ?


----------



## THIB3454 (17 Avril 2009)

un petit up personne ne sait pourquoi les videos rament comme ça ?


----------

